

First in the wild use of history sniffing - jsonscripter
http://www.haveyourfriendsbeenthere.com/

======
simonw
I've seen this used in the wild quite a few times. I'm pretty sure dome of the
"universal share this button" widgets use history sniffing to put sites they
know you use at the front if the list.

------
compay
First? I doubt it. Also, I don't know if they were before or after these guys:

<http://www.didyouwatchporn.com/>

------
fatbat
I assume this is done using the css :visited method? I saw a test page using
wikipedia instead. I will post here if I find it again.

------
ars
This is more certainly not the first in the wild use!

What about [http://www.mikeonads.com/2008/07/13/using-your-browser-
url-h...](http://www.mikeonads.com/2008/07/13/using-your-browser-url-history-
estimate-gender/) from July 13th, 2008?

------
Terretta
Sorry, false. We used this in 2003 for commercial purposes, as a way for Site
B to verify the user had used Site A without setting a cookie.

------
pasbesoin
Some years ago, some people at Stanford developed the "Safe History" Firefox
extension as a means of limiting IIRC history/cache sniffing via CSS. As far
as I know, the extension's currency has lapsed. The idea remains valid.

